# Chopin - Nocturne op 9 No 2 (YOUTUBE VIDEO !)



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys !
I've been trying something new, please check out the video, tell me what you think, you can give me some suggestions.
I am planning to continue making videos like this in the future, so i really want to know what you think about it 
Here is the link


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like the concept of dramatizing the pieces, but feel it could be executed more professionally.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I didn't like that I could see your hand and that you had to struggle to get your props to do what you wanted them to do.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

It's funny cuz i was thinking the complete opposite. I was intentionally struggling, and i wanted to show my hands and the props were intentionally made"bad". I feel that that amateur approach gives it some kind of "flavor" . I dont have the equipment to make high quality props, and i'm filming with my phone, so i'm embracing the amateur side of things


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

This is not perfect by any means, don't get me wrong, i've got a lot to learn. This is the first video that i made like this, but I really like the concept. In my opinion, it's much better than just having an audio visualizer. I'll stick to this and will see where will that take me


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

mclassic said:


> This is not perfect by any means, don't get me wrong, i've got a lot to learn. This is the first video that i made like this, but I really like the concept. In my opinion, it's much better than just having an audio visualizer. I'll stick to this and will see where will that take me


I like it, I just wish you would do works in their completion that aren't the normal "basic classical music." I'd especially love to see a Mahler, Brahms, or Beethoven symphony in its completion (I know it would probably be a lot of work to hold up props for an hour + Mahler symphony so I completely understand if you don't do it :lol


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Do what you believe in, that's what art is about! Don't let me stop you, some people may really love what you have done.

I did like the lighting, that was my favorite part.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I like it, I just wish you would do works in their completion that aren't the normal "basic classical music." I'd especially love to see a Mahler, Brahms, or Beethoven symphony in its completion (I know it would probably be a lot of work to hold up props for an hour + Mahler symphony so I completely understand if you don't do it :lol


My thoughts exactly.:cheers:


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

I liked it!!


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

That is the plan !
Look, I still have a lot to learn but in the near future i'm planning when i get the concept where i want it to be, i'll start making longer videos, and doing complete pieces. 
You'll just have to wait a little bit, but I promise that eventually i'll start doing that !
I'll inform you here, or you can follow me on my instagram @modern4classic 
I really appreciate your feedback


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I also feel doing videos like this can help children to enjoy classical more.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Not only children, all the young people.
I'm 20 yo, and none of my friends likes classical music...
I hope that i reach to some of those people and get them to like classical


----------

